# What did you do while the board was down?



## dkicklig (Jul 17, 2004)

Kind of like &quot;what I did over the summer&quot;


1. We decided to buy a house. So we spent every evening surfing the net, and talking with our realtor.
2. Got caught up on Dr.'s appointments. My cholesterol was down 40 points.
3. Went to bed before 10:30.

Not quite as exciting as going to an amusement park, but it as exciting as it gets when you're 30 with 3 kids.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jul 17, 2004)

Over-used the refresh button/f5 key. I did start going to bed earlier though. And I read some fiction.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 17, 2004)

LOL!

 To what Daniel and Josh said. I even e-mailed the webmaster to tell him how crazy I was going without the board!


----------



## blhowes (Jul 17, 2004)

Like others, I pretty much wore out my refresh button.

I started studying Romans 11 and the olive tree some. Very interesting passage. I'm gonna continue studying it for a while, but I'm sure I'll start a thread on it soon with questions and comments.

I also visited another website (www.baptistfire.com) that many of you have probably visited. I was surprised how down they are on Calvinism - going so far as calling it heresy. It got me curious about what they believe, since they don't believe that God is sovereign in one's salvation. I wonder if most people who don't accept Calvinism have thought through Arminianism or shades thereof. I may start a thread about this as well.

I also got a little introspective and started feeling bad for those less fortunate then myself - those who have never even heard of the puritanboard or may not even know what its like to be in the company of such a great group of puritanheads.

Bob


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 17, 2004)

I realized I had a life

and how much this board takes up time but is totally worth it

blade


----------



## blhowes (Jul 17, 2004)

[b:f00474e577]Blade wrote:[/b:f00474e577]
I realized I had a life

I realized I didn't


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 17, 2004)

I discovered that there was another adult living in my house! She and I had some wonderful conversations. Of course, that meant that she couldn't spend as much time as she had been reading her e-mail (which arrives daily by the truckload). If she ever becomes a puritanhead, we will definitely have to upgrade from a modem....


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 17, 2004)

Is this just another one of those hallucinations?? Someone pinch me.


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jul 17, 2004)

I found a new quote for my sig block...


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 17, 2004)

Hitting refresh Paul?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 17, 2004)

Do you talk to mo missy's Paul?

I would think a man of your ahem stature would scare em off

blade


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 17, 2004)

I finished Vol. 1 of Witsius' Economy of the Covenants.

I finished Donald Macleod's Shared Life. 

I now lean towards exclusive Psalmody.

Have some problems with The Marrow Men.

I decided that I'd like to join the OPC in Franklin Square Long Island.

I got back into the habit of evangelizing though I still struggle.

I improved my prayer life.

The list goes on and on...but I sure missed the lively conversation.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 17, 2004)

I finished one book and read another, got quite sick and imbibed several hours of Jimmy Neutron... watched my husband take care of me and of a lot of other things-- grew more in love with my husband.


----------



## VanVos (Jul 17, 2004)

Wept.

VanVos


P.S. Can I say that this is the best website in existence


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 17, 2004)

[quote:aa436d0cdb][i:aa436d0cdb]Originally posted by a mere housewife[/i:aa436d0cdb]
I finished one book and read another, got quite sick and imbibed several hours of Jimmy Neutron... watched my husband take care of me and of a lot of other things-- grew more in love with my husband. [/quote:aa436d0cdb]

awwwww


----------



## calgal (Jul 17, 2004)

[quote:27992e4bc2][i:27992e4bc2]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:27992e4bc2]
[quote:27992e4bc2][i:27992e4bc2]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:27992e4bc2]
Hitting refresh Paul? [/quote:27992e4bc2]

Van door.

fingernails about ready to fall off as well [/quote:27992e4bc2]

Ow!  Just tortured Arminians (some of the non Calvinist Baptists have it in for us for some reason) It was fun proving them wrong and watching them squirm but I really prefer chatting here: I don't lose brain function this way.....


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jul 17, 2004)

-hit the refresh button often...
-checked in daily to see what was up (???)...
-wondered if this site was ever going to return...
-started listening to a lot of bebop (Charlie Parker)...
-read a little bit...
-studied jazz...


----------



## Craig (Jul 17, 2004)

While the board was down I:

Searched for a job

moped around quite a bit

read through half of &quot;Grow in Grace&quot; by Sinclair Ferguson

Had lunch with my pastor

My pastor is getting ready to start teaching a &quot;simplified&quot; version of the shorter catechism to the unchurched in a trailer park in town, and I decided to help out with that. I would also like to start a bible study in my neighborhood...but don't know where to start...but, having the down time and no puritan board let me think more about it.

Ian said:
[quote:ed989437a0]
I now lean towards exclusive Psalmody. 

I decided that I'd like to join the OPC in Franklin Square Long Island.
[/quote:ed989437a0]

Excellent! I'm not an exclusive psalter guy...but I've really grown to love singing from the Psalter. I still love singing hymns, though. Scripturally both are acceptable.

Also glad to see another person join the OPC. We are a small denom, not quite sure why (humanly speaking...providentially that's what God as chosen)...What made you choose that particular church?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 17, 2004)

-Refresh, refresh, refresh!
-Started reading [i:f314844a40]The Practice of Confessional Subscription[/i:f314844a40] edited by David W. Hall
-Talked with some of you via AIM and e-mail
-Watched a few movies (&quot;Adaptation,&quot; &quot;Being John Malkovich,&quot; &quot;The Dirty Dozen&quot; and &quot;Snake Eyes&quot
-Hung out some with my best friend, and some with my brother

...and of course, waited to hear any updates on the Board!


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jul 17, 2004)

[quote:053b75c4a6]
Excellent! I'm not an exclusive psalter guy...but I've really grown to love singing from the Psalter. I still love singing hymns, though. Scripturally both are acceptable.[/quote:053b75c4a6]

Psalms are great devotions. I personally use hymns and psalms for personal devotions and they rock. As much as a hymn or psalm could.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jul 18, 2004)

Moderated my friend's parenting board since she was out of town--exhausting.

Hung out with my cousin who was in town--also exhausting, in a good way.

(Was the board down?  )

Wrote

And remembered to pray for Craig.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 18, 2004)

Spent a few days fixing my computer....


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jul 18, 2004)

[quote:4e1351cf2a][i:4e1351cf2a]Originally posted by Ianterrell[/i:4e1351cf2a]
I finished Vol. 1 of Witsius' Economy of the Covenants.

I finished Donald Macleod's Shared Life. 

[/quote:4e1351cf2a]

Why oh why do people read this guy? Evidence proves that he assaulted women. If you haven't seen it, its out there. From his own lips.

Plus he denies the creation... and more.

No matter how useful what he has written is, I would not read anything by him.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 18, 2004)

[quote:abd9d60934][i:abd9d60934]Originally posted by JonathanHunt[/i:abd9d60934]
[quote:abd9d60934][i:abd9d60934]Originally posted by Ianterrell[/i:abd9d60934]
I finished Vol. 1 of Witsius' Economy of the Covenants.

I finished Donald Macleod's Shared Life. 

[/quote:abd9d60934]

Why oh why do people read this guy? Evidence proves that he assaulted women. If you haven't seen it, its out there. From his own lips.

Plus he denies the creation... and more.

No matter how useful what he has written is, I would not read anything by him. [/quote:abd9d60934]
Which guy? Witsius or Macleod?


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jul 18, 2004)

[quote:4b6eb53cfb][i:4b6eb53cfb]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:4b6eb53cfb]
Which guy? Witsius or Macleod? [/quote:4b6eb53cfb]

I'm guessing Macleod. Everyone on the board seems to be a big fan of Witsius.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 18, 2004)

Jonothan,

I didn't do a background check on him before I picked up the book. It was recommended and I enjoyed it. Even if he did do wicked things it wouldn't make the book less worthy of study. Tertullian joined a cult. Luther became rather Anti-semetic. Just because men fail and sin terribly doesn't mean they don't say true things.

I wouldn't recommend authors like this however without qualification.

[Edited on 7-18-2004 by Ianterrell]


----------



## Mary (Jul 18, 2004)

OHHHH! The BOARD was down! I thought it was just ME! Well, I feel better now. I was beginning to feel like everyone else was going swimming in the neighborhood pool and I hadn't been invited...bad flashback to childhood. Sob.

But it's all better now!!

Mary


----------



## Craig (Jul 18, 2004)

[quote:7b13441561]And remembered to pray for Craig.
[/quote:7b13441561]
Thanks Janice


----------



## Radar (Jul 18, 2004)

Read a Puritan's Mind page. I appreciated the pseudo dialogue article that summed up covenant theology in contrast to dipsy-sensationalism. That was much better for me right now that working through Witsius. Too busy with other projectes to start that!

Does anyone have any thoughts on j Ligon Duncans twelve part series on covenant theology? Articles are in print online, and I suppose tapes are available. Any one know anything about it?

edit>>>high school dropout?!?! Sheesh. I might have to drop my signature until that changes!


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jul 18, 2004)

[quote:efe0bfc6ac="FrozenChosen"][quote:efe0bfc6ac][i:efe0bfc6ac]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:efe0bfc6ac]
Which guy? Witsius or Macleod? [/quote:efe0bfc6ac]

I'm guessing Macleod. Everyone on the board seems to be a big fan of Witsius.[/quote:efe0bfc6ac]

Teehee. That was a giggle... Witsius is slightly dead, so it couldn't be him...


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 18, 2004)

No. No. Witsius is alive and well...in our Covenantal hearts.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 18, 2004)

[color=darkblue:4445b7027f][b:4445b7027f]Ok, I must know what all this &quot stuff is all about?

And Janice you look almost exactly like my midwife. :yes: [/b:4445b7027f][/color:4445b7027f]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 18, 2004)

Augusta, it is something caused by the conversion. For some reason the ";; was replaced by &quot; in the OLD posts.

By the way, your avatar is not showing up. I believe that you can upload your avatar to the board from your profile


----------



## Augusta (Jul 18, 2004)

[color=darkblue:78d62f22e0][b:78d62f22e0]Thank you Fred. I think I fixed my avatar. It was there earlier today. I don't know what happened. I re-uploaded it. And figured out that I have to turn my sig on. I still don't see it though. I am going to try refreshing. Thanks. [/b:78d62f22e0][/color:78d62f22e0]


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jul 19, 2004)

[quote:c82a8fc227="Augusta"][color=darkblue:c82a8fc227][b:c82a8fc227]Ok, I must know what all this &quot stuff is all about?

And Janice you look almost exactly like my midwife. :yes: [/b:c82a8fc227][/color:c82a8fc227][/quote:c82a8fc227]
LoL! I hope you consider her good looking. 

When are you due?

Is this a midwife for a home birth or a hospital birth? (Either way, I think midwives are good things.)


----------



## Augusta (Jul 19, 2004)

[color=darkblue:c031241b23][b:c031241b23]Oh I am not expecting now. My youngest are 6yrs now. And yes its a good thing. Very good looking gals. I had my first two children at home. The twins they wouldn't let me have at home. She still came to the hospital with me. She is the best midwife ever. :yes: [/b:c031241b23][/color:c031241b23]


----------



## humble_soul (Jul 22, 2004)

Was I the only one who didn't do anything except sit at the computer and hit "refresh" until the page finally loaded again?

I think I may have chatted with a few people on-line about how I missed the board.

The sad thing is, this is almost serious. -- though I did take a break all day Sunday.


----------

